# Older Soundstream (blue ones)



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

1. What's the boner about these? Why are they so highly regarded?
2. How true are the ratings? Looking at "lil wonder", 250wrms @ 2 bridged is just what I need for a sub amp duty.

Thanks.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

1) Everything up until the "S" and "SX" series are ultra reliable and virtually indestructible. They just keep on going. Look how many of them are for sale in working condition on eBay.

2) They are very overbuilt. My Class A Reference 6.0 has a monster power supply that can supply 3x more power than the amp could ever use.

3) They are a simple and unique design with the FETs under the board. Speaking of FETs, I think I counted 34 of them on the above amp. WAAAAY more than it realistically needs. No fancy controls, just L & R gains and a couple o' switches--pure amplification!

4) They are sexy mofos!

5) They just sound so damn good. 

6) Oh, most power ratings on the Reference lines are a joke. They usually put out double, and sometimes triple the rated power. For instance the Class A 3.0 is rated at 25 watts x 2 at 12 volts. It actually measures 72 watts per channel at 14.4.

The Rubicon you mentioned is actually the last of the breed. There were two generations of Lil' Wonders too. The last one was not at all the same quality and construction of the original.

Mmmmm! Sexy!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

What he said...^^^^ Plus, they are just dead sexy... 

I have a Ref405s and Ref500s and a Ref705s avalible if any interest.. lol..


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks, how do I know if the one I am looking one is newer or older? It looks squarish without that smooth curve on the front.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Mless5 said:


> Thanks, how do I know if the one I am looking one is newer or older? It looks squarish without that smooth curve on the front.


Squarish is older. The Rubicons have the rounded front where the "spoiler" sits and two stems on top that it screws into.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Mooble said:


> Squarish is older. The Rubicons have the rounded front where the "spoiler" sits.


Should I snatch it?


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Mless5 said:


> Should I snatch it?


How much?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

fifdy


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Well it should definitely put out rated power and then some. 50 is a fair price, but not a great bargain. It's worth it though IMO.

This one is in much better condition and if no one else bids, you could get it for less. http://cgi.ebay.com/Soundstream-Rub...ryZ39732QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nevermind, you just bought it.  Eh, the other one probably would have gone higher anyway.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*I regret selling my old SS.  *


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

ooops.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Mooble said:


> 1) Everything up until the "S" and "SX" series are ultra reliable and virtually indestructible. They just keep on going. Look how many of them are for sale in working condition on eBay.


OK, so a 405s is good or not? also a Rubicon 355... hot or not?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

The 405s is a good one, a 5ch, and IIRC it's 40x4 and 200x1... the 705s is the bigger brother with 75x4 and 300x1... I remember putting one into a 1st gen Integra on a pair of SS10s, MBquart on all 4 corners... (it was the sister The Continum, but same amp inside, the Continum is the chrome version) 

That sumbich SLAMMED... lol.. 

Now, I finally got my "Continum" (even though it's blue)


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Hmm, don't know much about that one, sorry, others will though...


----------



## Doug78 (Aug 5, 2008)

What about the Van goh series? There specs seem to be above almost any amps ive ever seen (>115dB S/N ratio>500 damping)


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

I picked up a Rubicon 500-2 (not US made, you can tell by the color of the circuit board), and have been using it on my sub on and off. It never fails me, only gets a little warm, and puts out plenty of power for my 12" Titanic (sealed). I paid $90 for it and it was well worth it, I'm not going back to my old-school Orion that kept frying.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Doug78 said:


> What about the Van goh series? There specs seem to be above almost any amps ive ever seen (>115dB S/N ratio>500 damping)


I've got a Van Gogh 500.4 in my truck and absolutely love it....powerful, musical, well built, nice features, etc. etc. etc.

I don't like it quite as much as the DaVinci in my car though!!!!!


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

GUYS....EVERYTHING up to and *including* the Rubicon series is TOP NOTCH! These are amps designed and produced by the REAL Soundstream.

The first series of amps under the Power Acoustik ownership were the TRA/, Van Gough and Rub Series II. These three series are ok....but aren't TRUE SS since they were made overseas.

All these amps are on AMPGUTS.com


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

When the QC starting going downhill it was with bad power supply features in the Reference S and SX series. They are STILL a great design!

The problems did not effect every amp produced....only a certain percentage.

if you find an S or Sx in working condition it will KEEP WORKING with the same chances that *ANY* 13 year old amp has.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

GlasSman said:


> GUYS....EVERYTHING up to and *including* the Rubicon series is TOP NOTCH! These are amp designed and produced by the REAL Soundstream.
> 
> The first series of amps under the Power Acoustik ownership were the TRA/, Van Gough and Rub Series II. These thre series are ok....but aren't TRUE SS since ttheyw ere made overseas.
> 
> All these amps are on AMPGUTS.com


Glass is absolutely correct....I would like to point out that I believe the Van Gogh series was the only one designed and engineered by one of Soundstreams original engineers....Karl something or other, lol. 

My MC500 was by far the best amplifier I've ever owned....that sexy blue still gets to me......oh and what beautiful sound it did make......stolen


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Of everything SS ever made, I'd take the OG Rubis over anything else.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

I guess I'm the only person who's ever had a Soundstream amp catch fire in my car. I had a class a 10.0 running only at 2ohm mono vs the .25ohm it can support up to. It smoked up in my car. Not to mention the faulty airbass that rarely worked. The two shops I worked at, at least 50% of Soundstream amps were returned, most were Rubicons, and References. Great amps when they worked, but I guess I was the only person having issues. I can't see the hype on those amps.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

skylar112 said:


> I guess I'm the only person who's ever had a Soundstream amp catch fire in my car.


I've had one fill my car with smoke but never seen one actually on fire.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

skylar112 said:


> I guess I'm the only person who's ever had a Soundstream amp catch fire in my car. I had a class a 10.0 running only at 2ohm mono vs the .25ohm it can support up to. It smoked up in my car. Not to mention the faulty airbass that rarely worked. The two shops I worked at, at least 50% of Soundstream amps were returned, most were Rubicons, and References. Great amps when they worked, but I guess I was the only person having issues. I can't see the hype on those amps.



If you guys had Rubis returned there was something VERY wrong, or you had the ones made after the sale of the company. I've never been able to, nor did I ever have a customer that could, break them without doing something monumentally stupid. Even customers that hooked up power and ground backwards would just engage the protection circuits. Reverse the wiring and all was good. 


I WILL agree that the OG Class A's were fire hazards though. Hell, NONE of the References would never make it into my car.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> If you guys had Rubis returned there was something VERY wrong, or you had the ones made after the sale of the company. I've never been able to, nor did I ever have a customer that could, break them without doing something monumentally stupid. Even customers that hooked up power and ground backwards would just engage the protection circuits. Reverse the wiring and all was good.
> 
> 
> I WILL agree that the OG Class A's were fire hazards though. Hell, NONE of the References would never make it into my car.


Sorry Paul, not pulling your leg, but I've seen it with my own eyes many rubicons came back due to failure. I've installed them, our head installer has installed them. They failed on their own. We've installed it for people in their cars to the front speakers, they've never touched the gains, the next few days they came back the amp didn't work. Dead short. The rubisons had a high failure rate from my experiences in two separate shops that I worked at. We've even had one on the soundboard that gave out once, it was a Rubicon 702, and I've seen quite a few 1002 shut down from about 15 minutes of hard play. Maybe we just had the failing ones.


----------



## Mahna Mahna (Mar 2, 2008)

My old system had 2 SS Reference 300's (mids and front) and a Reference 500 on the subs (SS 10R)! I hit 133 db with two 10's (and the gain set at 3/4)

Best amp I ever had.....miss them.

Still have an old SS Granite 180.6 on my DD.....still going strong (bought in '94).


----------



## X Ray (Oct 29, 2007)

The old Sound Streams WERE sexy as hell, but the Class A models (polished aluminum) had a horrible failure rate. I'm not sure about the Reference series (blue powder coated ones) but the Class A's were junk. My buddy that worked at a shop back in the mid 90's had one pushing 3 JL 18w6's and it crapped the first week he had it. He said all of them were coming back to the shop for repairs. Just about every one I knew that had a Class A model had problems. 

Now the old Phoenix Gold MS series and the PPI Art series stuff is BULLET PROOF!!


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

The story I had heard was that the REF500 having the switch in the bottom for impedence compatability was giving SS issues. People would flip the switch, and still try to load the amp down to get more out of it. They attempted an automatic switch on the s and sx's, but the "switch" would get stuck in the 4ohm position sometimes, and if you were running a 2ohm load, it would burn up. IIRC, this meant if you ran 4ohm mono, or 2 ohm stereo, or higher, you were ok. The Class A's always ran insanely hot, and had failures as a result. Wonder how they would have held up had they been fan cooled.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

WRX/Z28 said:


> The story I had heard was that the REF500 having the switch in the bottom for impedence compatability was giving SS issues. People would flip the switch, and still try to load the amp down to get more out of it. They attempted an automatic switch on the s and sx's, but the "switch" would get stuck in the 4ohm position sometimes, and if you were running a 2ohm load, it would burn up. IIRC, this meant if you ran 4ohm mono, or 2 ohm stereo, or higher, you were ok. The Class A's always ran insanely hot, and had failures as a result. Wonder how they would have held up had they been fan cooled.


I herd about the switch issues as well, my 705 had jumpers placed where the switches had once been... Which I think is what SS SHOULD have done.. not switches.. 

I bet the Class A's would have definitly benifited from fan cooling, from what I understand, they liked to de-solder themselves, because of the heat... never good... lol..


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Everytime a thread like this pops up its the same people who run it into the ground. Their always smoking up like an cuban cigar and catching on fire faster than Smokey the Bear can pee on them. There is still a following that still use these amps, still collect these amps, and still enjoy these amps. Guess all this hype got to me...

sorry my rant


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Blazemore said:


> Everytime a thread like this pops up its the same people who run it into the ground. Their always smoking up like an cuban cigar and catching on fire faster than Smokey the Bear can pee on them. There is still a following that still use these amps, still collect these amps, and still enjoy these amps. Guess all this hype got to me...
> 
> sorry my rant


Wanna buy a few...? I love them, but can't afford to have them sitting idle.. 

I used to have a few, blown, that I kept as ART... they since have been bought by a tech that got them running again, and feels he sufficently fixed SS foul ups... (Envisionelec)


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Blazemore said:


> Everytime a thread like this pops up its the same people who run it into the ground. Their always smoking up like an cuban cigar and catching on fire faster than Smokey the Bear can pee on them. There is still a following that still use these amps, still collect these amps, and still enjoy these amps. Guess all this hype got to me...
> 
> sorry my rant


I gotta agree with you. I've owned 6 Soundstream amps and none of them were newer than the S or SX series. Two of them were Class As. I've never had a single issue with any of them. Yes, the Class As do get hot. I suppose if I ran them with a .25 ohm load I might have problems, but I've never run any of them at low impedance. My current Class A 6.0 is probably 17 years old--never been repaired, never had a single problem.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Blazemore said:


> Everytime a thread like this pops up its the same people who run it into the ground. Their always smoking up like an cuban cigar and catching on fire faster than Smokey the Bear can pee on them. There is still a following that still use these amps, still collect these amps, and still enjoy these amps. Guess all this hype got to me...
> 
> sorry my rant


I never ran my class A to the ground, I ran it no lower than 2ohm mono because I didn't need to. It smoked up in my car and probably only had it for a couple of months or so. I saw it from the retail side their return figures didn't look good. This wasn't just unique to the places I worked at. It was an industry concern at that time. I take care of my stuff, the fact the one on the soundboard also stopped working was leery to me. There are two sides to this sword, for you they are great amps that are reliable, for me they are hazardous amps, and they don't sound any better than something like a ppi or OS RF amp, I couldn't see the hype. But to make a blanketed statement that people that have problems with these amps because they run to the ground is pretty ignorant.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'd like to add that around the time of the O/S soundstream stuff, there were Art series, Xtant, Orion HCCA/XTR/NT, Rockford, and many others. I had seen all of these lines have a few amps (sometimes grouped together) have issues. It was always blamed on the amp, but more times than not, it was install and tuning related. Gains set too high to the point where the amp clipped constantly. Speaker wires that had strands sticking out and touching each other. People stripping wires over top of the amp, only to have some of the strands fall inside the amp. I could point at any brand I mentioned and find some with failures, but I don't beleive they are the norm. With any popular amp or other piece of equipment, you'll find some that have problems. It's just the law of averages.

SS has a ton of amps still floating around working as well as the day they were made. Even some abused examples. I figure that, if nothing else, proves that they have held up to the test of time. I'd dare to say that they might have more amps still floating around on ebay/craiglist/our classifieds, than any other manufacturer. They sound excellent, look different cosmetically from most other amps. They have a classy, non-bling, but non-ugly look to them. I currently have a bunch myself, none that have any problems, and none that have been repaired. 12+ years strong. Kinda says something about the company that their amps can outlast the car they were in.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Blazemore said:


> Everytime a thread like this pops up its the same people who run it into the ground. Their always smoking up like an cuban cigar and catching on fire faster than Smokey the Bear can pee on them. There is still a following that still use these amps, still collect these amps, and still enjoy these amps. Guess all this hype got to me...
> 
> sorry my rant



I'm with you brother.


Theres a difference between an inferior product...and a spectacular product with quality control issues.

In the case of SS we had features added to dummy proof the amps....to protect against* dumb ass users*.....and these happened to be the source of the quality control issues....ironic...and the eventual down fall of the company.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Its funny that people speculate these so called "dumb ass users" and link that to the downfall of the company. I'm just surprised why rockford didn't suffer the same fate.

These amps last, I'm sure there will be good ones along with the bad ones, but the same can be said about the audio art amps, I have a 20 year old ADS amp, RF, PPI art amps etc. Their legacy is not lesser than anyone elses.

I stated my experiences because its what happened. I stated facts. I don't need people to come around trying to punch holes in my facts. Or be implied that I'm a dumb ass user, or I run my amps to the ground. Apparently I'm not the only one who feels this way about these amps.

Its a dumb debate to be had, especially about an amp that no longer exists.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

WRX/Z28 said:


> I'd like to add that around the time of the O/S soundstream stuff, there were Art series, Xtant, Orion HCCA/XTR/NT, Rockford, and many others. I had seen all of these lines have a few amps (sometimes grouped together) have issues. It was always blamed on the amp, but more times than not, it was install and tuning related. Gains set too high to the point where the amp clipped constantly. Speaker wires that had strands sticking out and touching each other. People stripping wires over top of the amp, only to have some of the strands fall inside the amp. I could point at any brand I mentioned and find some with failures, but I don't believe they are the norm. With any popular amp or other piece of equipment, you'll find some that have problems.


Yes...everything has to be taken in context.....a failure isn't the amps fault 100% of the time as some* customers* would like to think.

Most of the failures that I witnessed _*were*_ user error.....with any brand I dealt with.

About 70% of the time if I was the shop owner I would have told these people to go screw themselves....the rest either DID have a failure or it really was just an honest mistake not originating from being total _*dumbass BONEHEAD!*_

But most of these customers are the type that just need a good swift kick in their ass and a tumble down *20 flights* of stairs.....*marble stairs I will add*..... to drive the point home that...* DETAILS MATTER WHEN INSTALLING AUDIO GEAR!*


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

skylar112 said:


> Its funny that people speculate these so called "dumb ass users" and link that to the downfall of the company. I'm just surprised why rockford didn't suffer the same fate.


You callin' me out?

And I never implied you were a dumb ass user.

You might of had a legit failure.

I'm just stating that a good portion of the guys that had problems were boneheads.

You have stuck with this hobby and have become an enthusiast....so obviously that doesn't apply to you.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

GlasSman said:


> You callin' me out?


Are you calling me out? Not really but it seems like people are saying that those amps must fail because the owner doesn't know how to use them. I mean if you like them, by all means use them. I don't care for them because one smoked up in my car, and I had to spend a lot of time uninstalling the same amp(s) that I installed. They are decent sounding amps, but from my experiences I'm a little more biased.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

skylar112 said:


> Are you calling me out? Not really but it seems like people are saying that those amps must fail because the owner doesn't know how to use them. I mean if you like them, by all means use them. I don't care for them because one smoked up in my car, and I had to spend a lot of time uninstalling the same amp(s) that I installed. They are decent sounding amps, but from my experiences I'm a little more biased.


This whole rant is based on a straw argument. No one said that running amps into the ground was the cause of the problem. The comment was that people were running the thread into the ground, not the amps. He said that every time there is a thread like this, people jump on the bandwagon and say that SS amps light up like a ball of thermite. No one ever blamed users, although I agree wholeheartedly that owners are responsible for a vast majority of failures, but some amps do fail on their own.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Mooble said:


> This whole rant is based on a straw argument. No one said that running amps into the ground was the cause of the problem. The comment was that people were running the thread into the ground, not the amps. He said that every time there is a thread like this, people jump on the bandwagon and say that SS amps light up like a ball of thermite. No one ever blamed users, although I agree wholeheartedly that owners are responsible for a vast majority of failures, but some amps do fail on their own.


What bandwagon is this? I think I'm the only person on this thread that doesn't care for them. If you like them that fine, I could careless who uses them, but if people ask then they will get an opinion. A forum is about open dialog. I don't cut down others experiences and say it doesn't matter. We all aren't Soundstream fanboys. Its funny how at this same time the same users that we converted from Soundstream amps to Rockford amps never had a problem since. Its funny because there's a member here envision-something who said that their design was flawed, he said that after he fixed the flaws the amp was great, I don't doubt that, but what do I know. We'll agree to disagree, this banter is childish.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

skylar112 said:


> Are you calling me out? Not really but it seems like people are saying that those amps must fail because the owner doesn't know how to use them. I mean if you like them, by all means use them. I don't care for them because one smoked up in my car, and I had to spend a lot of time uninstalling the same amp(s) that I installed. They are decent sounding amps, but from my experiences I'm a little more biased.



And I know you've had an amp horrifically fail for you and threaten your life.

I respect that and the fact that you'd never buy another SS amp again.

I can be very objective as much as I do like older SS products. 

If I tried a Class A years I could very easily be in the same boat as you are.

I just never bought into the Class A thing....I always stuck with the BLUE...always ran 2 ohm or higher so I never had a need for them.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

GlasSman said:


> And I know you've had an amp horrifically fail for you and threaten your life.
> 
> I respect that and the fact that you'd never buy another SS amp again.
> 
> ...


I wasn't so pissed about the amp smoking amp because I worked as an installer and they replaced it for me. It was an inconvenience and my car stunk for a while, but it was an old car.

I was more pissed that I had to constantly take them out and then reinstall with something else, or swap it out with another soundstream. I just hated doing the same work over again. And the mode switches on the bottom were all set right, gains were set properly, loudness switch shut off on the headunits. Still had issues, for us anyway. I really like the simplistic classy look to them though. Just too bad it wasn't for us. It had all sorts of protection circuits. In all honestly it was great on paper, and a decent sounding amp when working. It just became a hassle to constantly be doing the same work over and over, and not get paid any more for it, because we had a type of commission/hourly pay thing going.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

skylar112 said:


> What bandwagon is this? I think I'm the only person on this thread that doesn't care for them. If you like them that fine, I could careless who uses them, but if people ask then they will get an opinion. A forum is about open dialog. I don't cut down others experiences and say it doesn't matter. We all aren't Soundstream fanboys. Its funny how at this same time the same users that we converted from Soundstream amps to Rockford amps never had a problem since. Its funny because there's a member here envision-something who said that their design was flawed, he said that after he fixed the flaws the amp was great, I don't doubt that, but what do I know. We'll agree to disagree, this banter is childish.


That's not true at all. ca90ss, quality_sound and X Ray all made comments about SS amps smoking or being fire hazards, including you. That is what he was commenting on. I admit that I can only speak from personal experience since I have never worked in a shop and seen returns. I think the point he was trying to make was that when Smokestream threads get started, everyone and their mother knows someone who knows someone whose cousin had a smokey Soundstream. Without evidence, we're all just talking our of our asses.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Mooble said:


> That's not true at all. ca90ss, quality_sound and X Ray all made comments about SS amps smoking or being fire hazards, including you. That is what he was commenting on. I admit that I can only speak from personal experience since I have never worked in a shop and seen returns. I think the point he was trying to make was that when Smokestream threads get started, everyone and their mother knows someone who knows someone whose cousin had a smokey Soundstream. Without evidence, we're all just talking our of our asses.


Well if its happened so many times, then why is this a surprise? Why gripe about it when its probably going to happen every time?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

skylar112 said:


> Maybe we just had the failing ones.


It's just because you're in Jersey. Nothing works there because nothing ever wants to be there. ROFL!!!!

I've seen a few failures with the Class A amps of old too. But overall, the old school SS stuff was really great gear and I still love it and would use it. My next door neighbor has a Reference 405 that is collecting dust. I've been trying to talk him out of it since I moved into my house. 

I will admit that I'm more fond of the PPI Art series over any other O/S amp. 

Zach


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

skylar112 said:


> Its funny how at this same time the same users that we converted from Soundstream amps to Rockford amps never had a problem since.



Weird, we ended up converting a lot of our RF guys to SS. Most notably we had a guy that has a MASSIVE hydralics system in his car and whenever he woudl use it and the system was on the voltage would drop soo far the RFs would smoke the power supply. Happened 4 times. Then we swpped him from Power 1000s to Rubi 1002s and life was all good.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> I will admit that I'm more fond of the PPI Art series over any other O/S amp.


Oh god, don't get me started on PPI "art" series. Talk about ugly! What the hell were they thinking? Why would you allow a hideous 80's Patrick-Nagel-wannabe looking amp to even sit in your car?

Just kidding.  

Everyone has their preferences. I could never stomach the PPIs.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

BTW Skylar, I'm not trying to say you're wrong. I think we all welcome your feedback. You present one side of the story, I present the other. I'm not saying you're wrong, but my experience is diametrically opposed to yours. People can make up their own minds.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Can anyone who constantly had failures spell out exactly what failed each and every time? Was it the same failure over and over again? or was it a different failure each time? If I remember what soundstream did correctly, they generally would repair the amplifier, and the store would end up with it again with a clean bill of health. Most things that go through that kind of repair had the problem explained on the workorder. Just wondering what the cause was.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Mooble said:


> Oh god, don't get me started on PPI "art" series. Talk about ugly! What the hell were they thinking? Why would you allow a hideous 80's Patrick-Nagel-wannabe looking amp to even sit in your car?
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> Everyone has their preferences. I could never stomach the PPIs.


Yeah I never did like all those flourescent colored Ocean PAcific inspired graphics.

I had shorts with the same graphics as those Art Series.:blush:

It's like they had L.A. Sounds or Urban Audioworks do the cosmetic design. 

Those Black on Black arts are nice.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

WRX/Z28 said:


> Can anyone who constantly had failures spell out exactly what failed each and every time? Was it the same failure over and over again? or was it a different failure each time? If I remember what soundstream did correctly, they generally would repair the amplifier, and the store would end up with it again with a clean bill of health. Most things that go through that kind of repair had the problem explained on the workorder. Just wondering what the cause was.



Most of what I experienced was the power supply failure problem.

That was due to the overseas supplier skimping on the parts quality...they used cheaper *PART C *instead of higher quality* PART A*.....cutting corners to save money....and probably only a few pennies on each unit.

It was the Auto switching supply which would get stuck in either the wrong position or switch back and forth letting out the _*smoke*_.:blush:


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

WRX/Z28 said:


> Can anyone who constantly had failures spell out exactly what failed each and every time? Was it the same failure over and over again? or was it a different failure each time? If I remember what soundstream did correctly, they generally would repair the amplifier, and the store would end up with it again with a clean bill of health. Most things that go through that kind of repair had the problem explained on the workorder. Just wondering what the cause was.



99% of the time it was the power supply as GlasSman says. That's one of the reasons all production moved to the Folsom facility with the start of the Rubicon line. It's also one of the reasons they went under. They became too expensive to make and maintin the QC of.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Mooble said:


> Oh god, don't get me started on PPI "art" series. Talk about ugly! What the hell were they thinking? Why would you allow a hideous 80's Patrick-Nagel-wannabe looking amp to even sit in your car?
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> Everyone has their preferences. I could never stomach the PPIs.


I should've specified that I was talking about the black PPI Arts. I wasn't too big on the white with pink/blue/yellow graphics. But the shape of the amp was appealing and the black on black with red accents were sharp looking to me.

And no worries, if that comment could get me wound up then I have bigger issues than just liking PPI's. LOL!

Hey Paul, email me on government mail. I can't remember your last name to save my life!!

Zach


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

GlasSman said:


> Yeah I never did like all those flourescent colored Ocean PAcific inspired graphics.
> 
> I had shorts with the same graphics as those Art Series.:blush:
> 
> ...


Blasphemer!!!  I was always partial to the art on them. They graphic kept you looking at it for a while when you saw it. I saw no flourescent's used, and I had Ocean Pacific shorts of all types that never looked like those! Complain to Carolyn Hall Young if you hate them. http://web.mac.com/carolynhallyoung/iWeb/Carolyn Hall Young/Resume.html  

Seriously though, I personally love the way they look, but it's personal preference. 

The Black art's are my fav's as well with the silk screened circuit board subtly added to the tops. Gotta love them! 



GlasSman said:


> Most of what I experienced saw was the power supply failure problem.
> 
> That was due to the overseas supplier skimping on the parts quality...they used cheaper *PART C *instead of higher quality* PART A*.....cutting corners to save money....and probably only a few pennies on each unit.
> 
> It was the Auto switching supply which would get stuck in either the wrong position or switch back and forth letting out the _*smoke*_.:blush:


So does that mean that if you ran a higher impedence load, you generally had no problems? That would most likely mean these amps were just not built right to handle the lower loads.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Mooble said:


> This whole rant is based on a straw argument. No one said that running amps into the ground was the cause of the problem. The comment was that people were running the thread into the ground, not the amps. He said that every time there is a thread like this, people jump on the bandwagon and say that SS amps light up like a ball of thermite. No one ever blamed users, although I agree wholeheartedly that owners are responsible for a vast majority of failures, but some amps do fail on their own.


Thank-you this is what I hope people could read / interpret correctly. Plus one for your Middle School 



skylar112 said:


> Well if its happened so many times, then why is this a surprise? Why gripe about it when its probably going to happen every time?


Because I get tied of reading the same stories of smoking and catching on fire in my car. Yes I know you and others had problems but damn give it a rest already. 

But really what do I know I'm only ignorant in your eyes...


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

GlasSman said:


> I'm with you brother.


Thanks man...also to the other followers. 



Boostedrex said:


> It's just because you're in Jersey. Nothing works there because nothing ever wants to be there. ROFL!!!!


OMG The Chemical State FTW


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> It's just because you're in Jersey. Nothing works there because nothing ever wants to be there. ROFL!!!!


HEY!!! I resemble that remark!


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> Most of what I experienced saw was the power supply failure problem.
> 
> That was due to the overseas supplier skimping on the parts quality...they used cheaper *PART C *instead of higher quality* PART A*.....cutting corners to save money....and probably only a few pennies on each unit.
> 
> It was the Auto switching supply which would get stuck in either the wrong position or switch back and forth letting out the _*smoke*_.:blush:


So far everything only relates to the S and SX series since the previous models had a manual switch for impedance. Even SS fanboys admit that the S and SX were largely (though not entirely) unreliable. 

Is there anyone who can make any claims about the previous generations of Reference amps or the first generation of Rubicons being unreliable?


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

WRX/Z28 said:


> So does that mean that if you ran a higher impedence load, you generally had no problems? That would most likely mean these amps were just not built right to handle the lower loads.


Not to step on Glassman here...you are likely to have less problems if you don't run lower impedance loads. Rule of thumb I use is keep it at or above 2ohms. 

Now there could be others that haven't had any problems at lower loads. I know of some Class A Rubi's that are running 1ohm without any problems.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

skylar112 said:


> Its funny because there's a member here envision-something who said that their design was flawed, he said that after he fixed the flaws the amp was great, I don't doubt that, but what do I know. We'll agree to disagree, this banter is childish.


Envisionelec, he bought all of the amps I post in the pic, plus one that was torn down for paint... (5 total)

Even AFTER he did the proper mods to them, he still had one smoke up on him... 

At this point, he thinks he has the PS problems nailed down... but i'm putting words into someones mouth, that knows a LOT more about the actual issues, than I....


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

WRX/Z28 said:


> HEY!!! I resemble that remark!


Sorry about that bro. But I'm a born and raised NC guy. Too bad I'm stuck in Cali. At least there are a TON of car audio addicts out here with me.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> Sorry about that bro. But I'm a born and raised NC guy. Too bad I'm stuck in Cali. At least there are a TON of car audio addicts out here with me.


Hey, where else in the country are you within an hour's drive on NYC, Philly, Atlantic City, and the shore?  

I'm also in the home state of the Boss, Subaru's main headquarters (Cherry Hill NJ), and the birthplace of Pork Roll (Taylor Ham for all you weirdo's) Oh yeah, and Ricardo Almeida's school.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Boostedrex said:


> Sorry about that bro. But I'm a born and raised NC guy. Too bad I'm stuck in Cali. At least there are a TON of car audio addicts out here with me.


Where at in NC?


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Wanna buy a few...? I love them, but can't afford to have them sitting idle..
> [/IMG]


Guess PM what you have an I'll see..


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

WRX/Z28 said:


> Hey, where else in the country are you within an hour's drive on NYC, Philly, Atlantic City, and the shore?
> 
> I'm also in the home state of the Boss, Subaru's main headquarters (Cherry Hill NJ), and the birthplace of Pork Roll (Taylor Ham for all you weirdo's) Oh yeah, and Ricardo Almeida's school.


Though I live minutes away from Cherry Hill, it will never be pork roll to me. It will always be taylor ham. 


By the way Zach, NJ has the highest income per capita, in the middle of 2 cities, we've got a very nice beach scene, and last but not least no twisters, earthquakes, torrential floods, forest fires, and tsunamis. We have basements, second floors. We don't have to pump our own gas, and its cheaper than most of the whole country. Our only natural disaster I can think of are guidos. Sorry if anyone lives the guido lifestyle.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Blazemore said:


> Where at in NC?


Originally from Charlotte and went to school at N.C. State.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

skylar112 said:


> Though I live minutes away from Cherry Hill, it will never be pork roll to me. It will always be taylor ham.
> 
> 
> By the way Zach, NJ has the highest income per capita, in the middle of 2 cities, we've got a very nice beach scene, and last but not least no twisters, earthquakes, torrential floods, forest fires, and tsunamis. We have basements, second floors. We don't have to pump our own gas, and its cheaper than most of the whole country. Our only natural disaster I can think of are guidos. Sorry if anyone lives the guido lifestyle.


Having money doesn't mean that you'll have taste or be a decent person. Take the average Californian for example. They might have money, but they are classless heathens in my book. ROFL!!!! You're right though, there are decent things about Jersey. I just personally didn't care for it. My heart will always be in the south.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

WRX/Z28 said:


> Hey, where else in the country are you within an hour's drive on NYC, Philly, Atlantic City, and the shore?
> 
> I'm also in the home state of the Boss, Subaru's main headquarters (Cherry Hill NJ), and the birthplace of Pork Roll (Taylor Ham for all you weirdo's) Oh yeah, and Ricardo Almeida's school.


Interesting, 

The hot ass Subie I drive.... Yeah, the guy who I got it from was in Cherry Hill... 

AND, my boss(raised on the shore) has a beach house out on the island, down near the southern tip... I told him I was heading for NJ to get the car, and he tossed me the keys..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Blazemore said:


> Guess PM what you have an I'll see..


PM, I'll just post... so if anyone else might be interested... (NOT a sale pich, just judging interest)

1) Ref705s (when I get it back from Envisionelec)
1) Ref405s
1) Ref500s


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> Having money doesn't mean that you'll have taste or be a decent person. Take the average Californian for example. They might have money, but they are classless heathens in my book. ROFL!!!! You're right though, there are decent things about Jersey. I just personally didn't care for it. My heart will always be in the south.


Agreed on the money. I deal with so many pricks for work, they can go somewhere with themselves. I hear ya, I'll always be a Jersey boy, I'll defend it to death.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Mooble said:


> So far everything only relates to the S and SX series since the previous models had a manual switch for impedance. Even SS fanboys admit that the S and SX were largely (though not entirely) unreliable.
> 
> Is there anyone who can make any claims about the previous generations of Reference amps or the first generation of Rubicons being unreliable?


You're absolutely correct and when I speak of the major reliabilty problems it's referring to the S and Sx series amps.

I have NEVER had a Reference or Rubicon amp blow on me....except for one that I damaged...but that was entirely MY FAULT.....and of course one of those stupid AC Epicenters.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Lol, the epicenter....that's old school right there.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> PM, I'll just post... so if anyone else might be interested... (NOT a sale pich, just judging interest)
> 
> 1) Ref705s (when I get it back from Envisionelec)
> 1) Ref405s
> 1) Ref500s


I'd be interested.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

WRX/Z28 said:


> I'd be interested.


WOW, what a shocker! ROFL!!!


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> WOW, what a shocker! ROFL!!!


You dick!


----------



## Tuanies (Jul 29, 2008)

This thread makes me miss my old Soundstream Rubicon II 600-4 that was stolen out of my car


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a pair of Rubicon Lil Wonder's...any value or oppinions on them?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

WRX/Z28 said:


> You dick!


LOL!! Sorry Colin, I just couldn't help myself. 

Also, I just had a "Fast Times at Ridgemont High" flasback when I read your post. ROFL!!


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> LOL!! Sorry Colin, I just couldn't help myself.
> 
> Also, I just had a "Fast Times at Ridgemont High" flasback when I read your post. ROFL!!


Heheheh... sure sure!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I just wanted to say, I got the amp back yesterday.... 

So now I officially have the 705s in my hands again...


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I just wanted to say, I got the amp back yesterday....
> 
> So now I officially have the 705s in my hands again...


Pics of the board, like to see the fixes.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Blazemore said:


> Pics of the board, like to see the fixes.


Yes severa*l GOOD* pics.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

guitarsail said:


> I have a pair of Rubicon Lil Wonder's...any value or oppinions on them?



It's a Rubicon 202 with different power connectors and a different name.

no different than any of the other Rubicons...._*Top Notch*_.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Blazemore said:


> Pics of the board, like to see the fixes.





> Yes several GOOD pics.



Sorry, nothing ever got done with it... That was part of the agreement thought, the Envisionelec told me up front he was highly busy and ma never get a chance to do anything with it... It works perfectly, but he was going to see if there was any "bulletproofing" he could do with it... 

It DID have jumpers in place of all the switches except for the most important one... the high power/ high current switch.... lol.. when I bought it...

Not a recent pic, but a pic none the less...


----------



## audiorailroad (Mar 6, 2007)

we went to orion in the s and sx days. and im still runnin an original ref 500 on my subs. the sad thing was we were sellin linear power before soundstream and nobody wanted them.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I caught a rub302 at a pawn shop cheap. Had an off name (sansui 1500) ppi on a 12 in my car, on 8ga wire to the fuse box no less...so to test it I put it in there for a couple weeks. Only had a 2x40 on highs. That thing had the power compared to the ppi let me tell you, and they are both supposed to be 300rms bridged into 4 ohm. But to be completely fair the fets came loose on the ppi right after that and output cut way down, I just doubt there were loose ones in there the whole time but possible. I changed subs and amps after that.

Back in the late 80s we used to sell LP amps for sub and mids, then use SS D's on the highs because they were clearer. The RF Punch amps were good too, I don't recall many problems with any of them. What I do recall is noise issues with anything that said Pioneer on it when used with or as an amplifier. Funny I never saw much PPI or Orion around here for some reason.


----------



## awboat (Jun 18, 2007)

skylar112 said:


> I guess I'm the only person who's ever had a Soundstream amp catch fire in my car. I had a class a 10.0 running only at 2ohm mono vs the .25ohm it can support up to. It smoked up in my car. Not to mention the faulty airbass that rarely worked. The two shops I worked at, at least 50% of Soundstream amps were returned, most were Rubicons, and References. Great amps when they worked, but I guess I was the only person having issues. I can't see the hype on those amps.


I had the old SS 604? (75 x 4) I think, around 1997 or so and I had tons of trouble with it. Sent it back twice, third time I got a brand new 644s in the mail and it worked flawlessly. I heard there were tons of issues with the 604. I got another one a few years later for $75 and it crapped out after I installed it in a friends 56 Dodge pickup rat rod. 

I would believe if it is still running it would be okay.


----------



## jtroy (Mar 25, 2007)

I had one of those old Soundstream amps. Only kept it for about 6 months because it sounded okay but it got effin hot as hell plus I preffered to\he sound of my Monolithic over the Soundstream


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

jtroy said:


> plus I preffered to\he sound of my Monolithic over the Soundstream


I'm not sure that's a fair comparison. IIRC, the Monolithics retailed for twice the price of the Soundstreams.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Most of the SS I used on highs were the old D series. They tended to be more flat and clinical sounding, thus nice for precise highs. IMO its all a matter of perception, install, and drivers what might work the best in a particular car. In my current car I took out some old tweeters I never though were great, they were too sharp for me but actually sounded good in this car. Got a nice set of silk softdomes I prefer...and they are not working as well. I actually am going to swap amps first though, because I changed that same time as the drivers. IMO there is not that much of a sound difference in amps, I tend to find how they distort more important but sound can matter too.


----------



## KrackerG (Jan 18, 2011)

skylar112 said:


> Its funny that people speculate these so called "dumb ass users" and link that to the downfall of the company. I'm just surprised why rockford didn't suffer the same fate.
> 
> These amps last, I'm sure there will be good ones along with the bad ones, but the same can be said about the audio art amps, I have a 20 year old ADS amp, RF, PPI art amps etc. Their legacy is not lesser than anyone elses.
> 
> ...



no one called u a dumb ass, i would say the wiring was bad. take it back to the shop that installed it...ive never seen an old soundstream (blue) amp fail...just my 2 cents...

btw, i love Taylor's Bar and Grill in Cherry Hill NJ, awesome place!!


----------



## KrackerG (Jan 18, 2011)

guitarsail said:


> I have a pair of Rubicon Lil Wonder's...any value or oppinions on them?


they hold their value! I'd say you can get 80~100 ea. btw, i still have my old SS amp collection, (they are boxed)

2 Rubicon 302s
1 Rubicon 502
2 Lil Wonder 4
1 Lil Wonder 
1 204

just to name a few....


----------



## azvrt (Nov 11, 2010)

There's something about old Soundstreams which makes it hard for me to resist them, very hard in fact...

I currently have two 500sx, a 644s and a 200s with matching heatsinks in stunning condition, almost like new. Incredible. Fantastic for an active system.
At first there were some problems with the s models and more problems with the sx models due to a bad batch of parts, but those alive today are perfect. I love their 5 volt gains, crossovers on all models except 160s, balanced inputs and clipping indicators on most models, and their looks. And they are so underrated !

I also have an original Ref 300 and Ref 405.
I also have a Rubicon Renoir and 10.2, fantastic sound quality, power and reliability.
And I have an old Class A 50 II, near mint, could put it in a museum. Nice !

In my next setup I will be using two Reference Picasso's as they perform well at low decibels. I cannot listen very loud anymore due to permanently damaged ears.
Also I will use a Genesis DA100 as they sound fantastic on my Altec Lansing ovals.
And I will use a Soundstream for sub duty, not sure which one yet. Room issues...
I also have a spare Picasso and a Genesis SA50 in case on of the mentioned amps needs repair. I also purchased two SS watches and an old nineties SS jacket haha !
Guess I'll have to start selling some amps as I have way too many... Will have a hard time parting with them though.


----------



## azvrt (Nov 11, 2010)

There's something about old Soundstreams which makes it hard for me to resist them, very hard in fact...

I currently have two 500sx, a 644s and a 200s with matching heatsinks in stunning condition, almost like new. Incredible. Fantastic for an active system.
At first there were some problems with the s models and more problems with the sx models due to a bad batch of parts, but those alive today are perfect. I love their 5 volt gains, crossovers on all models except 160s, balanced inputs and clipping indicators on most models, and their looks. And they are so underrated !

I also have an original Ref 300 and Ref 405.
I also have a Rubicon Renoir and 10.2, fantastic sound quality, power and reliability.
And I have an old Class A 50 II, near mint, could put it in a museum. Nice !

In my next setup I will be using two Reference Picasso's as they perform well at low decibels. I cannot listen very loud anymore due to permanently damaged ears.
Also I will use a Genesis DA100 as they sound fantastic on my Altec Lansing ovals.
And I will use a Soundstream for sub duty, not sure which one yet. Room issues...
I also have a spare Picasso and a Genesis SA50 in case on of the mentioned amps needs repair. I also purchased two SS watches and an old nineties SS jacket haha !
Guess I'll have to start selling some amps as I have way too many... Will have a hard time parting with them though.


----------



## qikazel (Aug 9, 2009)

Love mine!


----------



## azvrt (Nov 11, 2010)

I like your install !


----------



## deodkid (Jan 1, 2009)

'love mine also..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

qikazel said:


> Love mine!


I love the layout and all, but I have to ask, how come none of the wires line up with anything? 

I'm not trying to be critical or anything, it's just got me wondering...


----------



## KrackerG (Jan 18, 2011)

thats an awesome setup, i hope to hook up my ss amps in my next car, i may do the same kind of install as yours ^^^^^


----------



## qikazel (Aug 9, 2009)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I love the layout and all, but I have to ask, how come none of the wires line up with anything?
> 
> I'm not trying to be critical or anything, it's just got me wondering...


The breaker and splitter on the left is power for the 4 smaller Soundstreams. The breaker on the right is for the 1000sx. The single ground is for the 1000sx and the other splitter is the ground for the other 4 amps. This was my first install ever so I thought I did pretty well. I am sure when I move this stuff into my next vehicle, I will make some changes. Here is the false floor I built that covers the whole setup.


----------



## qikazel (Aug 9, 2009)

KrackerG said:


> thats an awesome setup, i hope to hook up my ss amps in my next car, i may do the same kind of install as yours ^^^^^


Thanks for the compliment!:beerchug:


----------



## qikazel (Aug 9, 2009)

azvrt said:


> I like your install !


Thanks!


----------



## azvrt (Nov 11, 2010)

That's really nice what you did with that false floor !
But how hot does it get under there ?
Wouldn't try it with SS Class A amps.


----------



## qikazel (Aug 9, 2009)

I have had no problems with heat. I was all set to install small computer fans and grills, but have not had too. My car is a black 2005 Ford 500.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Who.. Who, Who, Who, Who... Who let the smoke out?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

playa hata




BowDown said:


> Who.. Who, Who, Who, Who... Who let the smoke out?


Only one I still have in my collection is a mc245, Sent it to j&r about 2 years ago. Great amp, little low in power but one hell of a clean amp. speaking of which it's new sub will be here today! time to try the front stage bridged off it!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

qikazel said:


> The breaker and splitter on the left is power for the 4 smaller Soundstreams. The breaker on the right is for the 1000sx. The single ground is for the 1000sx and the other splitter is the ground for the other 4 amps. This was my first install ever so I thought I did pretty well. I am sure when I move this stuff into my next vehicle, I will make some changes. Here is the false floor I built that covers the whole setup.


FIRST install.... Well holy hell man, for a first install... KICK ASS.. .!!

An by things lining up i really meant wiring... I've spent hours laying out my wiring for the SS amps so it would all line up just so... lol... so it would come up out of the rack, turn with that perfect bend, same distance up and out to the amp...ect... pretty anal really, but it's all in the details.. 

It's the little things that kill.. lol


----------



## qikazel (Aug 9, 2009)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> FIRST install.... Well holy hell man, for a first install... KICK ASS.. .!!


Thanks again! I know what you mean by the wiring. I thought it was awesome when I did it, but looking at it now, I definitely could have done better. Next time will be a step up in installation quality! Comes with experience!

Here are a few pics of the head unit and eq. Sorry if its fetting off topic 



















Here are the subs and also my tweeter install.


----------



## qikazel (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh yea, 6.5 PPI's in the doors, nothing to look at really. Lots of Dynomat, but no pics.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

cool, not really the place for it though...lol..

I wish I had pics of my SS installs, all pre-digi and I was too dumb or poor to take "normal" pics, like I do now...


----------



## a383z (Sep 20, 2010)

All this soundstream talk made me to remember i still have a 404 and a 700 collecting dust. I think ill get them spruced up and put in my daily.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

All gone now.. (


----------



## a383z (Sep 20, 2010)

You mounted them on the wall. Thats classic.


----------



## mosconiac (Nov 12, 2009)

Why do we love them...who can resist those beautiful blue fins? My pair of MC300's BNIB.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

who is it that has us all beat on a soundstream collection? I don't recall who it was but they sent me a pic of the collection and it made me pee my pants.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> who is it that has us all beat on a soundstream collection? I don't recall who it was but they sent me a pic of the collection and it made me pee my pants.


I think they have medication for that: Treatment Options for Overactive Bladder


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Holy thread from the dead! Well I've added a MC500 & MC300 to my collection since I last posted. Also a new RUB5.800 or whatever it's called. Not even sure why I bought that one, lol.


----------



## KrackerG (Jan 18, 2011)

mannnnn, LOVE IT!!!! ...now i gotta find my box of SS amps, hope to post some photos soon. i promise!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

New in box since all the soundstream guys are in here....

Soundstream SS 511 Reference Component 5.25 Old School - eBay (item 260730312645 end time Feb-09-11 17:34:57 PST)


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

GlasSman said:


> GUYS....EVERYTHING up to and *including* the Rubicon series is TOP NOTCH! These are amps designed and produced by the REAL Soundstream.
> 
> The first series of amps under the Power Acoustik ownership were the TRA/, Van Gough and Rub Series II. These three series are ok....but aren't TRUE SS since they were made overseas.
> 
> All these amps are on AMPGUTS.com


Yes the Van Gogh's came out after the PA buyout, but they are 100% Soundstream designed and built in the USA. Please don't lump them in with the TRA's and RUB II's. I have a 320.4 and I had a 800.2, they are great amps. From what I understand the VGA's were Karl Cumming's babies and were built as a last ditch effort as he knew the products were going to be going down the tubes with the impending PA buyout. He wanted to offer the SS faithful an amp designed and built like the old REF's. This is the way that I heard the story, there are probably other versions of this story floating around out there. 

Happy to see that there is some revitalization being brought to SS and PPI by Epsilon.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

KrackerG said:


> no one called u a dumb ass, i would say the wiring was bad. take it back to the shop that installed it...ive never seen an old soundstream (blue) amp fail...just my 2 cents...
> 
> btw, i love Taylor's Bar and Grill in Cherry Hill NJ, awesome place!!



I just realized you bumped a 2-3yr old thread, like it was yesterday... 

You Sir, deserve more CowBell...!!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

a383z said:


> You mounted them on the wall. Thats classic.


I had one more in a box, taken apart, trying to strip it for paint... Let me tell you now, stripping a SS Ref for paint is NO EASY TASK... 

In fact, I never got all of the paint off down inside of the fins.. I tried it all too... paint remover wouldn't hardly touch it.. a dip in almost pure MEKP didn't do it..!! 

Media blasting didn't do it... 

I gave up.. lol.. it sat in the box till I sold it to a amp repair guy on here (envisionelec)


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow original Reference Soundstream, that takes me back to college days! Holy S! That was 17 years ago....that makes me feel really really old! And so do does Xmax's from Phoenix Gold. What didn't I buy back in the day.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Sound Suggestions said:


> Wow original Reference Soundstream, that takes me back to college days! Holy S! That was 17 years ago....that makes me feel really really old!


Hey now, I represent that remark... :laugh:


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Hey now, I represent that remark... :laugh:


LoL! Sad but kind true, I know they've brought them back....I wonder if there as good as they used to be??


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

polishing them aint fun either lol



Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I had one more in a box, taken apart, trying to strip it for paint... Let me tell you now, stripping a SS Ref for paint is NO EASY TASK...
> 
> In fact, I never got all of the paint off down inside of the fins.. I tried it all too... paint remover wouldn't hardly touch it.. a dip in almost pure MEKP didn't do it..!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> polishing them aint fun either lol


Oh I know... had a Ref200 polished up for an install with a Continuum once.. they hated us... :laugh:


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

The Ref's are mostly sold now, but all the MC/D series are still mine...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

wrx... who is it that has you beat? he sent me a pic was it guy?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

WRX/Z28 said:


> The Ref's are mostly sold now, but all the MC/D series are still mine...


Is your bed frame actually amp boxes...??? 

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Don't answer, I think we already know... lol..


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> wrx... who is it that has you beat? he sent me a pic was it guy?


Maybe Guy, probably Tristan... lol


Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Is your bed frame actually amp boxes...???
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Don't answer, I think we already know... lol..


Nah... I have a real headboard. I remember when the gf came home that day and was like WTF!?!?! lol


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

turbo5upra said:


> I don't recall who it was but they sent me a pic of the collection and it made me pee my pants.



Sorry 'bout that! :laugh:

I recently got my car back from the installer with an old school SS amp build. It is currently a nonfunctional work of art (not amp related)- when I make some revisions and get things operating correctly I will post pics.


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

turbo5upra said:


> I don't recall who it was but they sent me a pic of the collection and it made me pee my pants.



Sorry 'bout that! :laugh:

I recently got my car back from the installer with an old school SS amp build. It is currently a nonfunctional (not amp related) work of art- when I make some revisions and get things operating correctly I will post pics.


----------



## KrackerG (Jan 18, 2011)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I just realized you bumped a 2-3yr old thread, like it was yesterday...
> 
> You Sir, deserve more CowBell...!!


HA! I was searching for "soundstream" threads, and didnt relize how old the thread was, amazing how we pick it up and add to it. Its good to see there are so many collectors...some really good stuff has just been added, just like it was current all along...LMAO!!

btw, i hope to find my collection (small compared to some of ya'lls) , been digging thru boxes. i hope to post some pics soon!


----------



## KrackerG (Jan 18, 2011)

heres some of my old blue Soundstream amps, a 302, and 2 Lil Wonder 4's ....LOVE THEM! 


















..should equal 700 watts total (2 50w x 4 + 150w x 2), just need another vehicle to put them in !!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

It's not just Blue that's awesome....


----------



## MRKBass (Dec 22, 2009)

Yikes!!! Havent seen one of those for a while! Wowsers. I would be stoked to just have a clean 705.


----------



## POLKSTER (Jan 22, 2011)

Anybody have a Reference or Rubicon 300 for sale ?


----------



## POLKSTER (Jan 22, 2011)

bump


----------



## djtsmith007 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ill get pics up of my SS Ref 705 this week...purchased in 1995 or 96 i think and still amazing


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm hoping this post will ping some of you guys who would know.... But I also welcome opinions from all! 

What would you value a NIB ref500sx at? I wish it was a version 1, but it is what it is 
Thx


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I would say $150-175


----------



## azvrt (Nov 11, 2010)

I would say more. Though I partially agree with Old Skewl as it depends who would be buying it. If the buyer would be the kind of person that thinks only the original Refs are good amps than it would indeed not fetch a great deal of money. However, some people are less aware of the general opinion that the originals are the best and see it as an old school gem, which it actually is. Others simply prefer the s / sx due to the 5 volt gains, balanced inputs, crossovers, line-outs etc.

It's a fact that the original Refs were more reliable than the later s and sx series. If it's an sx, I'd go as far as to say the seller must test a BNIB one before selling it, as a certain percentage of these amps failed when powered on the very first time due to a bad batch of parts from a supplier. But that does not mean all of these amps are crap. A couple of weeks ago I put a 500sx in a neighbour's car and he couldn't be happier. These are still some of the best sounding sub amps, simple as that.

Some people think the s and sx series were lesser amps due to the fact they were less overbuilt than the original Refs. In the original Refs, the amplifier section is drastically overbuilt as compared to the power supply section. For some people that implies the amplifier section of the s / sx series is underbuilt, which is not correct. They are just less overbuilt, but still overbuilt as compared to the power supply.

What often hurt Soundstream amps is the extremely low impedances they were advertised with. Common sense tells you that 1/2 ohm per channel can't be good for any amp, especially on the long run. The Class A models could even go down to 1/4 ohm per channel (except for the Picasso and Renoir).

A new in box 500sx should simply be tested. If it survives the first power-on, than it's not one of the amps with the bad batch of parts. As a matter of fact, any 15 year old BNIB amp should be tested as there could always be something wrong with an untested amp and since there is no warranty and you're paying more for an old amp as it is unused, you want something that works.
If the 500sx works properly, don't load it down to ridiculously low impedances and you should have an amp that is very nice on speakers and still amongst the best on subs.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Great advice, thanks, and I will test it this weekend 

I have started a thread with my intentions regarding this amp. I would prefer to see something like this with a collector instead of hidden in my trunk. Willing trade for something similar or that will do what I need 

Look for Soundstream Fanboy in the classifieds...

Rgds,
Dan

(Obviously, if it releases the magic smoke, my offer will be removed from consideration!)


----------



## azvrt (Nov 11, 2010)

Good luck with your amp. If it does turn out to be faulty, have it repaired or sell it as faulty. After repairs, it should still make someone very happy as it will still be a fresh never used amp with unused parts. Just the bad parts will need to be replaced.

Too bad you're not keeping it. You might hugely regret selling it. Since it is not an original Ref many people will not be interested in it which will make it harder (though not impossible) for you to get a good price for it. If it works, it should be worth a lot more to you than you might be getting for it. Put it to the right use and be amazed. There are countless numbers of people that replaced their old Reference amp on sub duty by modern (Class D) amps and are truly disgusted with the results. In too many occasions, it's a huge step back instead of forward.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Honestly, I'm not too worried about getting a good price.... and would entertain a straight swap with another Ref500.

*IF *it's faulty, I will likely send it to Envisionelec for refurb, at which point it won't have the NIB smell, and I'll probably just use it for what I originally intended. From my perspective, a no lose dilemma, and one which just might make someone else happy as well 

Thanks again,
D

Oh! Sub duty is relegated to a Mcintosh MC443M.... Should be pleasant!


----------



## Ironpony (Feb 15, 2010)

I am looking for some one to repair or help me repair my REF 300.
Fault light stays on and blows fuse when turned on.

Can anyone point me in the right direction. I have tried searching and not sure of the best advice.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Ironpony said:


> I am looking for some one to repair or help me repair my REF 300.
> Fault light stays on and blows fuse when turned on.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction. I have tried searching and not sure of the best advice.


see post above for a members name.... I've yet to deal with him but he seems to be liked around here


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

danno14 said:


> *IF *it's faulty, I will likely send it to Envisionelec for refurb, at which point it won't have the NIB smell


Well, I don't smoke and I do clean all amplifiers before shipping them. I've been complimented on that. They do tend to smell new when I'm done.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

envisionelec said:


> Well, I don't smoke and I do clean all amplifiers before shipping them. I've been complimented on that. They do tend to smell new when I'm done.


Sweet! Working properly AND new smell! It's no wonder I've heard such good things about your service


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

oopsie lol


----------

